# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Connecting...Argiroupoli!

## Ripper_gr

Meta po mia mini alla poli sovari sizitisi me ton Mario aka "fulljuzz" kia me alla pedia po argiroupoli* programatisame na stisoume toulaxiston 2-3 komvous amesa!( damianeeee...pote pori na pesi paragelia?  ::  )

Stin sinantisi itan ektos apo emena kai ton mario, h parea mou Stefanos "Ze0n",Panos,Ilias "BlackDaemon" kai aposiazan o Iosif kai o Xrosostomos pou ine kinos mas gnostos kia endiafarete amesa.

To post afto egine katopin sinenoisis me tin Mario,opote leme na organosoume se afto to post ola ta melontika meli pou tha vlepoun tous komvous mas h ine stin argiroupoli.

Gia na min pizio kakomiris o daminos me ton kathena pou exi apories, parakalo osi ine konta mas na epikinonoun mazis mas gia tin dieksagogi enos meeting otan ta meli ine arketa.

A..to pio simantiko..me vlepi xalara! sxedon xoris oute 1m isto!  ::  opote to proto link tha exi geres vasis  :: 

More to come!

Stilete PM h Mail gia thlefona kia plirofories.

AT.

*:to astio tis sinantisis... o marios ipe oti kseri kai alla 4-5 pedia apo argiroupoli pou theloun wireless,alla tou to ixe pi o Xrisostomos pou to ixe mathi apo emas  ::  .. opote miname pali emis  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι στην Αργυρούπολη και Αγιο Δημήτριο που ετοιμάζονται...
Πάντως αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να δώσεις κάποια παραγγελία, καλύτερα να βιαστείς, καθώς μέχρι την Τετάρτη θα δώσω την παραγγελία τόσο για Access Points όσο και για κεραίες / pigtails. Για τυχόν συμμετοχή στην ομαδική παραγγελία της 520+ PCI καλύτερα να εκδηλώσετε το ενδιαφέρον σας στο συγκεκριμένο topic. 
Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι σε 10 μέρες περίπου θα είναι διαθέσιμα 2 D-Link 614+ wireless routers. Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε γι αυτά, στείλτε μου pm.

----------


## Ripper_gr

BTW ektos apo to thema tou wireless extes sizitisa me ton mario kai to thema tou routing pou sou ixa anaferi. to 614 tha to lini malon alla mou ixes pi otiden ine kai poli kalo! poso stixizi?

Gia tin paragelia tha miliso sto tilefono me ton mario gia na sou po.
Vasika theloume ena Pack: 900+,omni,r-sma,ktlp kai ena pack: 520+,katefthinomeni,ktlp.

logo polon eksodon apo merous mou den ksero an the antekso kai to 614  :: 

tha ton paro tora na doume.

plz stile tin timitou 614

thnx,
AT aka Argiroupoli-Team  ::

----------


## Painter

Perimenw......

Eimai stin Fleming taratsa 2ou orofou me tis build-in keraies tis Belkin USB kartas --OXI Access Point--.

Exw etoimasei ena konservokouti kai pisteuw mexri to weekend na to valw se kapoio isto....alla na koitaei pou????

Hlioupoli vlepw mexri ta " Asrynomika " kai genikotera vlepw to bouno.
vlepw ligo pros ta notioanatolika, kai notioditika vlepo panw apo tin Stefanou sarafi mexri Thalassa.
Gia perisotera tha anevw stin taratsa kai tha traviksw kammia foto me tin camera....

stefanos

----------


## Ripper_gr

Pedes pote lete oti ine kali mera gia ena meeting kai testing stin argiroupoli?
Tha protina na gini paralila kia ena meeting texnikon gia na vroume kapies lisis pano sto thema tou routing ktlp (an exete vri kiolas,aplos enimerostemas!  ::  )

ps: dti apo pcmcia katres ti pezi?exi pesi sta xerira mou ena laptop!apooti ida h d-link den exi me eskoteriki kerea,kamia idea?

ps2: painter den exis epikinonisi akoma mazi mou,des to PM sou plz!

----------


## Ripper_gr

oups... malon methsa kai ta vlepo dipla  ::

----------


## MaximillianGraves

kala, exete mazeftei tosoi stin Argyroupoli kai den mou to sfyraei kaneis??
aparadektoi!!
tora tyxaia to eida to topic..

den eimai akomi kai poli psimenos gia to olo project alla me ligo sproksimo kati ginete  ::  

sto epomeno meeting tou team tis argyroupolis count me in...

na ta poume apo konta, na voithiso kai opou mporo..

ego meno merika spitia pano apo tin vouliagmenis
konta sta synora me hlioupoli

apo tin taratsa eftyxos "vlepo" arketa pramata
apo ola ta spitia stin plagia mexri pano
kai mexri kato tin paralia

anameno neotera..

----------


## kostas

> den eimai akomi kai poli psimenos gia to olo project alla me ligo sproksimo kati ginete  
> 
> ..


Καλά, κοίτα να δεις κόλλημα που θα φας τώρα  ::

----------


## fulljazz

loipon paidia lew na kanonisoume meeting gia auti tin Kuriaki poios mporei kai ti wra?
Ante na organonomaste na doume ti tha kanoume

----------


## Ripper_gr

Ego ime mesa aktos aproopton!

PAinter esi mporis?
dti tha exoume eksoplismo gia testing? kai kamia pcmcia giato laptopaki  ::

----------


## dti

Την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι, είναι και η ομιλία μας στο open fest στα ΤΕΙ Πειραιά. Μπορούμε ωστόσο να κανονίσουμε κάτι για πιο νωρίς (π.χ. 11:00-13:00).

----------


## sky2000

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ.

ΕΓΩ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΟΛΦ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ(ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ)

----------


## papashark

Πήγαινε στην node db να καταχωρήσεις την θέση σου. 

Ακριβείς συντεταγμένες θα βρείς στο http://www.maporama.com, μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις το στίγμα με τελείες.

Μετά μπες να δεις την καταχωρησή σου, κάτω κάτω έχει 3 pull down menus, στο πρώτο σου λέει, ποιοί, πόσο μακριά και σε ποιά κατεύθυνση είναι αρχίζοντας από τον πιο κοντινό.

Δες αν κάποιος έχει ή φτιάχνει AP και προσπάθησε να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία και με τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## sky2000

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.
ΟΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ Λ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΓΜΕΝΗΣ
ΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑ SKY2000.
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## takis

Paidia ego meno Astynomika Hlioupoli opote blepo pollous apo esas apo oti katalaba ara kai ego 8a mpo mesa me thn Argyroupoli. Gia arxh 8a sthso client kai meta blepoume kai gia AP

----------


## Painter

Εγώ είμαι Αργυρούπολη κοντά στόν Γαλαξία και έχω στησει ένα D-link ΑΡ.
Εχω μία omni 12db και περιμένω πελάτες.
Σύντομα θα κάνω post και καμμιά εικόνα με την θέα από την ταράτσα....

SSID :awmn
Channel:6 

 ::

----------


## sky2000

ΠΡΟΣ PAINTER
ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ 
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟΣ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ HARDWARE .
ΤΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ LINKSYS BEFW11S4 Wireless Access Point Router

----------


## takis

Καλήσπέρα , έπειτα από γνωριμία με τον Painter διαπιστώσαμε ότι μεταξύ μας υπάρχει ΚΑΘΑΡΗ οπτική επαφή...εγώ μένω ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ οπότε κατά 99% έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή και με τον Ripper_GR...σε λίγο καιρό (μόλις βρω ένα Reverse TNC βύσμα για το WAP11) θα έχουμε εγκαταστήσει με τον Painter το πρώτο link... το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω ακομα omni (αλλά μια grid) γιατί αν είχα πιστέυω οτι όλοι από Ηλιουπολη-Αργυρούπολη θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν επάνω μου...(πάντως το ΑΡ μου δουλέυει κανονικά 24/7 αλλά χωρίς εξωτερική κεραια αλλά όσοι είναι κοντά (Ripper_GR, Painter,κτλ) μπορούν να προσπαθήσουν με τις κατευθυντικές τους να με δουν)
Τακης

----------


## drf

μάλλον βρήκα το ΑΡ που έκανα χθες το βράδυ λινκ...!!!!


Painter please contact me asap !!!  ::

----------


## fulljazz

re paidia ti tha ginei tha kanoume kana meeting kati mou eipe o Papashark, giati panta prepei na ta mathainw teleutaios?????  ::  Please enimerwste me.....

----------


## Ripper_gr

ela re fullj ante na kanonisoume tpt dioti alios den tha vrethoume pote!

Mesa sto s/k ti les?

cya later pedes  ::

----------


## fulljazz

egw mesa eimai alla na to kanonisoume gia s/k ,kalo tha itan opoioi einai mesa na valoun ena post gia na doume posoi mazeuomaste. Maximillian kai painter mporeite????? Elpizw auti ti fora na sinadithoume giati tin proigoumeni to tina3ame

----------


## Painter

Χμμμμ....

Το Σ.Κ μάλλον θα είμαι Σαλόνικα μέχρι και Δευτέρα,
Πάντος το AP μου περιμένει....
Εχει μια 17dbi Grid Στέλλα που κοιτάει πρός Αγ.Δημήτριο μέχρι να επιβεβαιώσω ότι η 12άρα όμνι δουλεύει και να βάλω αυτή (την όμνι) στ AP.

Στέφανος

----------


## takis

παιδιά εγώ είμαι μέσα όποτε θέλετε αλλά πιστεύω οτι η παρουσία του Στέφανου (Painter) είναι επιβεβλημένη (θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο λόγω πληρότητας εξοπλισμού) όσο και του MaxGRaves επίσης...οπότε προτείνω για το αλλο σαβ/κο....τι λέτε?

----------


## fulljazz

ok egw den exw problima gia tin alli ebdomada mias pou tha ithela na einai edw kai o Painter, gia na doume pws tha kanoume ta conne. Opote kai kanonizoume gia mera kai wra mesa stin alli ebdomada.

----------


## MaximillianGraves

apo xtes to vrady allo ena monimo link stin Argyroupoli!!

o NickPar pou einai argyroupoli psila sxedon dipla sto gipedo tis lavras

syndethike me to AP mou..

xrisimopoiise Orinoco Gold pc card kai 17ara Grid, sto mpalkoni tou
me 10 metra kalodio apo tin Grid mesa sto PC sto domatio..

i syndesi sta 11mbit
kai ta test tou Qcheck ktl, edeikan 4,5 mbit throughput...


PS
gia kapio logo den vlepo pleon to node tou Nickpar sto nodedb!!
kseroume giati?

----------


## dti

> gia kapio logo den vlepo pleon to node tou Nickpar sto nodedb!!
> kseroume giati?


Δύο περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν για την εξαφάνιση της καταχώρησης του nickpar στη nodedb:
Ή δεν επιβεβαίωσε τη δημιουργία του κόμβου του κάνοντας κλικ στο e-mail που του έστειλε αυτόματα η nodedb, 
ή, την έσβησε ο ίδιος για κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## takis

εγω παντως δεν το θυμαμαι αυτο το node οσο καιρο κοιταω το nodeDb ...ξαναβάλτε το να είστε σίγουροι. 

πάντως απο τη στιγμή που ο Nickpar πιάνει με το ΑΡ του Μαχ 4.5 ΜΒΙΤ και εγω με το ΑΡ του Μαχ 3.5 ΜΒΙΤ τοτε γιατί εγώ με τον Nickpar (οι δυο clients) να έχουμε ταχύτητα < 1 ΜΒΙΤ (Net Q checked)???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

re pedia emena to odeDB me vgazi stou diolou tin mana...
ime stin mixalakopoulou telefteos dromos sto vouno dipla sti lavra,mipos ime poli konta me ton Nickpar?den ton ida sto nodedb!

----------


## takis

πιθανοτατα εισαι πολυ κοντά... έχεις κάνει καμια δοκιμή να σθνδεθεις στον painter ή στον Maxgraves???

----------


## Ripper_gr

mipos perisevi se kapion apo tin perioxi mia PCMCIA na tin danisto gia testing? theo na do ti pezi me ton taki kai ligo wardriving  ::  (siga min kanoume kai wardiving  ::  )

----------


## MaximillianGraves

file Ripper exo mia PCMCIA gia dokimes alla den exo keraia giati tin edosa,
alla se liges meres tha exo kai mia Grid pali gia dokimes...

kai etsi ama einai na kanonisoume na ertho apo kei na doume ti ginete...

o NickPar einai poli konta se sena
stin Peloponissou gia tin akriveia
kai sto idio ypsos me sena (4-5 spitia apo tin Lavra)

alla einai Client pano se mena kai exei kai tin keraia tou sto piso mpalkoni apo sena...
ara den tithete thema syndeseis me ton Nickpar

tha dokimasoume me to AP mou pou einai monimo kai peftoun pano idi 2-3 atoma kai ama einai kai me ton Taki afou gyrisei se AP tou to "mixanaki" tou, tha doume, tha epikoinonisoume molis paro tin keraia..

----------


## Ripper_gr

Max an tes stile mou ena pc me to thl sou an vrethoume,vasika peloponisou eki pou els ine kato apo mena..ton vlepo dld apo to parathiro mou sta 30m!

pia karta exis?vasika ego thalo na do t pezi me to linux kai *BSD dioti afto xrisimopio kirios.

NIckPar an des to post stle mou kai esi kana thl na se paro na xeretistoume apo ta mpalkonia mas  ::  (na sinantithoume  ::  )

----------


## Ripper_gr

Giname misi ntouzina stin argiroupoli...ante kai na katostisoume!

vevea den vlepo kinisi apo neo kosmo sto tpic mas..! ante re pedia ksipniste!

Malon prepi na fonaksoume tin "toumpano" gitonisa... sto wifi  ::  (min rotate pia gitonisa... ine elite pantos niko!)

----------


## Dark_Che

tora to epsaxa to thema gia to wifi kai kavlosa poli me tin idea.
ego eimai mesa opote mporeis na peis pos ginate 7. gia perisoteres plirofories tha ta poume apo konta. mazi me to filo sou to giannaki.

----------


## Ripper_gr

ok dark call me kapia fasi na ta poume ,vasika ego avrio tha tin kano gia patra. opote apo triti tha kanonisoume.(to minima diakopike apo tilefono tou gianni.. popo to hackeri pos iksere oti kano to post?!?!)

 :: 

cya

----------

